# Longhorn beetles



## orionmystery (Mar 21, 2012)

Longhorn beetle....IMG_2899 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_2858 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Choeromorpha (s. str.) vivesi Breuning, 1978.



IMG_2547b copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_2548 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_2555b copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_2556 copy (2) by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr



More beetles: Some amazing Malaysian beetles! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Forkie (Mar 21, 2012)

He gone done a poo!


----------



## petto (Mar 21, 2012)

In 4 he looks kinda embarrassed cause you caught him in the john, lol.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 21, 2012)

Forkie said:


> He gone done a poo!


 


petto said:


> In 4 he looks kinda embarrassed cause you caught him in the john, lol.



Thanks for commenting, Forkie, petto. Thought it was poo too but now i am thinking if it could be eggs?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Great shots! Love that face in the last one... gorgeous detail!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 25, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Great shots! Love that face in the last one... gorgeous detail!



Thanks, Charlie!


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow!! what a great macro set.


----------



## Dracaena (Mar 25, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Frazco_foto93 (Mar 25, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Camarena (Mar 26, 2012)

great picture...creepy looking bug though.



Flickr: Camarena India's Photostream


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 26, 2012)

That last one is the clencher to a pretty good set.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 27, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> That last one is the clencher to a pretty good set.


 


Camarena said:


> great picture...creepy looking bug though.
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr: Camarena India's Photostream


 


Frazco_foto93 said:


> Cool


 


Dracaena said:


> Beautiful!


 


Joel_W said:


> Wow!! what a great macro set.



Thanks for the comments, Joel, Dracaena, Frazco, Camarena, TheFantasticG.


----------

